# ECIGSSA stability



## Silver (15/11/15)

Hi all

In case you were wondering, there were some technical issues from the early hours of this morning which seemed to affect the stability of the forum for some users. I am no technical expert but I believe it had to do with a DNS problem.

Issues seem to have been sorted out now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/11/15)

Is this maybe a result of what Ravenvapes tried to explain?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eequinox (15/11/15)

johan said:


> Is this maybe a result of what Ravenvapes tried to explain?



lmao i got as far as the part where he says there are people modding pacemakers and vaping it while its still in the guy to scared to watch more who knows maybe there is a vape man (take note i still can't say candyman 3x in a mirror)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

